# Anyone have low white blood/hi sed rate?



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Does anyone have a low white blood count and a high sedimentation rate?I would be very interested to know.O


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

This is not normal nor is related to IBS in any way. It is possible you have an infectioin and should *contact your doctor* about this!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

flux you genius, how do you think OppOnn determined that he or she had a low white count and a high sed rate? did he or she get this blood work done in their grocery store or gas station? people usually get blood work ordered by their doctors! or in your case veterinarian! too bad you're not a doctor because then you would understand that infection most commonly will cause a high white blood cell count and not a low one! OppOnn, what were the exact numbers of your complete blood count and erythrocyte sedimentation rate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I know people that have active arthritis will often have a lowered white count and a hig sed rate...


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I have i think low blood count...well I have thalassemia (I think that has something to do tihw white blood cells)


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

cakemix, thalassemia has to do with hemoglobin and red blood cells


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

OppOnn - if you don't mind me asking, just how elevated is your sed rate? Is is unusually high or just a little over normal?


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Bwahahahahaha!!!! Mitchell, that is the funniest reply to a thread I have EVER seen! I hope everyone enjoyed that as much as I did! LOL - gas station - LOL!!!!!!!Lisa


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

For quite some time, I had a low (within range but definitely on the low side of normal) white blood cell count. Turns out, discovered way later on, that I did have some infections: H. Pylori and a couple other ongoing things. (My sed rate was always "normal," though.)







This has always puzzled me a bit. If the infection(s) are chronic (or going on for a long time, at any rate), could the white blood cells eventually become somewhat depleted? So instead of staying elevated (as is supposed to be more normal with infections), the supply of white blood cells becomes rather exhausted and you don't get a high count but, instead, one on the low side?Sorry, didn't mean to take over, OppOnn. Hope you find out your answers from your doctor.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Well, thank you all, some replies gave me a goodlaugh, but no real answers I see. Which is interesting in itself. Here's the details.When I found out about my low white blood count and high sedimentation rate for the first time, in 1997, I took all kinds of tests w/ a respected hematologist, my doctor and other specialists in this and that. All very scary, waiting for results about some possible very life-threatening diseases. I even had a bone marrow biopsy/aspiration and zillions of other tests for lupus, HIV, TB, everything under the sun. Nothing.The sed rate shot up very high in Jan 02, from the 70s to 110 and it was 95 in April (should be 50 the highest for someone of my age, I am told) and my sed rate stayed the same, hovering between 3.4 to 3.7 (lowest should be 4) so I took another load of tests with the hematologist and my doctor. Nothing.Now, I am going to have another colonoscopy and re-visit my "suspected Crohn's" diagnosis of 1998. Although I don't have the symptoms, and I need to take no meds, except enzymes, I can't eat lots offoods without getting a diarrhea but I controlwhat I eat and drink and lead a normal life. Withan upper/lower GI series in '98, they found I didhave a small inflammation in the small terminal ileum of the small bowel, a polyp and one diverticulum. I feel well. However, I am frustrated because I keep thinking the high sed rate says I have is now chronic, what my doctor calls "a low grade inflammation" somewhere and my low white blood count can't fight it.I am not sure it is the "Crohn's" or whatever I have wrong with my stomach, because my stomachwas fine until 1997 and wbc was low in 1989 andright thru the 90s, still is.My doctors wanted to give me a catscan in January, but then decided I don't need the extra radiation because the body remembers the radiation and this would be a "fishing expedition" as my hematologist said!I had TB when I was young and I think my immunesystem may be compromised by all the high dosagex-rays they gave then, and the massive amounts ofantibiotics I took for over a year. (Which is whyI run away from them now!)Have tried to get on a university or medicalresearch project, but no one wants me becos I haveno diagnosis. I think I am a great challengefor someone being such a mystery, but......maybe we will find out with my new GI Doctor(#5!) who seems the best, after my colonoscopyon July 17. I do want to stress I feel well. Just frustrated and scared this may spoil my future life if Idon't find out what it is soon.O


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I had the low white count once to my knowledge. Doc took a blood sample as I seemed feverish while seeing her on a regular follow up visit. Had me so scared because she put me 'on call' to go to emerg depending on how the results came back from the lab [which I had to wait back at work for 3 hrs by the phone!]. My suspected fever was probably due to the warm herbal tea I had just drunk on the way to the docs. Although I did feel a little off & tired & was pale while I was at docs, my results came back fine. I hope your doc gave you some good instructions in the meantime. Sorry so long--just sharing!!!I do know for a fact that white counts change constantly even within the day [found this out from my mother having been on chemo which affects white count]. I also know that fish and foods with Omega 3 fatty acids are great for bringing your white count back up real quick. So is rest.Hope you are feeling better real quick !!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

OppOnn, your white blood cell count is low but not alarmingly low. in and by itself it is nothing to worry about however coupled with an elevated sed rate(non specific indicator of inflammation) you are in need of some medical detective work. unfortunately there are no absolutes in medicine(like some of our cerebrally challeged contributors often purport)and often there are no answers to explain abnormal blood test results. a good doctor will order reasonable tests to work up a differential diagnosis and then either reassure you if he comes up with nothing or decide to go further perhaps based solely on medical intuition and experience. the breakdown of the types and relative counts of these different white blood i.e. neutrophils, lymphocytes, monoctyes etc. will also help aid in your diagnosis. don't worry just try to have confidence in your doctor.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I feel I have to be proactive. Can't rely on anyone as much as me. But then they say if you are your own doctor, you have a fool for a doctor!My doctor and my hematologist, who speak together about me, are at a loss, having given me all the tests I mentioned, and more! But they are concerned, so that makes me concerned. My doctor even agreed with my idea of trying to get on some university or medical research program, but is too busy to help me.Next step, is the colonoscopy, for which I don't hold much hope because, as I said, I had the low wbc several years...before I first had any stomach problems. And I feel I am prety well cured by my stringent diet and lifestyle changes. But one never knows. Next, after that, if nothing, my hematologist and doctor have come up with a second opinion hematologist, for which I have a referral and am waiting before using it to see what the GI doctor says. He said, amazingly, this is what we doctors live for, this kind of challenge, and I will help you. Which made me feel better since he is v. respected and one of the tops. Unlike GI #3, who never remembered me from one 2 week visit to the next (and I am not the type to forget that easily!)After the bone marrow biopsy, and my 1st batch of tests with rheumatologist and other specialists, we did leave it for 3 years, and I have just been for blood tests every 6 months either with my doctor or the hematologist (who do different tests) but when the sed rate shot up to 110 in January, we started testing all over again, evenstretching to gums!It is interesting that no one on this board has the same blood problems, so it may well not bethe stomach. This is good research, I would think, since there are so many of you.Good to know my white blood count isn't that low.3.7 maybe is just OK, but in April it was back to 3.4. In 1991, it was 2.7 and my then doctor, a gynacologist, because he was the only doctor I had then, didn't even notice or tell me, neither did he or another gynacolosit, up until I got myself a primary care internist 1997! So, I find it hard to really trust all doctors although my present ones do care - but they are very busy. Very.Will keep you posted.And thank you so much. O


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

OppOnn, the fact that you've had white blood cell abnormalities for perhaps greater than ten years and you are still here to talk about it is certainly cause to extinguish some worry. some connective tissue diseases can cause problems for many years before they become seropositive. in any event get with some doctors that you trust and leave the driving to them. good luck, mitchell


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

You're right, of course. It's been so long that if it were really serious it should have shown itself. But, then, as you say, some diseases take time to show themselves. I just don't want to waste any time I could be doing something about something. But I can't drive myself too nuts.Which I have. And am trying to stop doing. We have looked into connective tissue diseases.Well, I have asked about them because I was posting on a blood disorder board and someone suggested that, which I mentioned to my doctor andshe said no. A doctor is only as good as his or her diagnosis,so I can't really let go and let my doctors doallthe driving because these two doctors have been trying to find a diagnosis for 4 years now and got nowhere. Wish I could let go. They are bothcaring but, as I said, very busy. OMeanwhile, I do count my blessings that I am wellotherwise and, apart from the TB and a bad back(now cured) I have had a healthy life. I knowI am a lucky lady.O


----------

